# What do you use to cut a perfect hole?



## lectricblueyes (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm making some deli cup lids.  I have the ones with cloth covering the little holes.  I want to cut a perfect circle in the center so I can put a foam stopper in the middle.  What tool do people use to make those perfect circle holes as you see when you order the cups with the foam stopper?  I can provide a photo if needed.  Thanks!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 29, 2020)

Use a bottle lid or something circular to trace a circle where you want it. Then use a pocketknife or other small knife to cut the hole. 

As foam will adapt to the shape of the hole, it's ok if its not perfectly circular.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 29, 2020)

That's exactly what we did.  But doing that 50+ times...  Im imaging a jumbo sized hole puncher lol


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 29, 2020)

lectricblueyes said:


> That's exactly what we did.  But doing that 50+ times...  Im imaging a jumbo sized hole puncher lol


I use one of those for small nymph cups, then paper over them (shippers) or organza mesh (keepers)..


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 29, 2020)

lectricblueyes said:


> That's exactly what we did.  But doing that 50+ times...  Im imaging a jumbo sized hole puncher lol


If you are a member of Mantis Keepers in FB, this is what I do for nymph cups:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/MantisKeepers/permalink/2539713269582804/


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 29, 2020)

Ohh sorry. For foam stoppers. Right.


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 29, 2020)

I just made these 4 oz cups for L1/L2 nymphs.  We took pretty similar paths.  Thank you.


----------

